# Top Local Juices 2016 - Nominations for FRUIT



## Andre (24/2/16)

Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2016.

Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
*Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date (please no double posts to keep this manageable!)*.

After that date a maximum of the 10 most nominated juices in each category will enter a poll to finally decide which are the most liked locally made jooses in SA per category. Thereafter the top e-liquids will compete by way of a final poll by members for the title of the best of the best of 2016 - only 1 juice can win this title.

A juice may be nominated in more than one category if it fits. The categories are:

*Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
*Fruit*
*Tobacco*
*Bakery *(cookie, biscuit, dough, pie, donut, waffle, tart, pastry, roll, cake, bake, etc.)
*Breakfast *(cereal, yoghurt, fruit loops, etc.)
*Menthol and Mint*
*Dessert *(sweet, rich, candy, cream, nuts, custard, pudding, ice cream, etc.)
The final day for nominations will be 16 March 2016!

Go for it - nominate your favourite FRUIT juices in this thread! Each category with get a thread like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (24/2/16)

*Fetch* by Wiener Vape Co
*XXX* by Vapour Mountain
*Heavenly Peaches* by ComplexChaos

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

I have two juices to nominate in this category.

*XXX *by Vapour Mountain - Need I say more?
*Gravestone *by Voodoo Juices - I really like the bitterness of this juice.
*Creme Citroen *by Skyblue - This stuff changed my life, don't think it's in production anymore.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/16)

1. *XXX *by Vapour Mountain
2. *Pear *by Paulie's Juice
3. *Lemon Ice Tea* by Paulie's Juice


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

Lemon Ice Tea - Paulies e Juice
Regent Sauce - King Royale
Watermelon Candy - Rebel Lion

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/2/16)

I didn't know Paulie had other juices

1.) *MMM Lime Party*
2.) *Paulie's Guava*
3.) *ELP Pearing Melon Dew*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## G-Step (24/2/16)

1. Fetch - Wiener Vape Co
2. Creamy Lemon Biscuits - Creamy Clouds
3. Dragon Juice - Mikes Mega Mixes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (24/2/16)

1. Paulie's Lemon Ice Tea
2. Paulie's Guava
3. Creamy Clouds - Lemon Biscuits (was considering putting this in desserts however there's too little cream and biscuit - still nice though)


----------



## Wesley (24/2/16)

1. MMM Lime Party
2. MMM Dragon Juice
2. MMM Strawvana


----------



## Alex (24/2/16)

*Guava *by Paulie's E-Juice

*Lime Party* by MMM


----------



## skola (24/2/16)

1. Milk Lab - Pomgurt
2. Craft Vapour - Che Guava


----------



## Lushen (24/2/16)

1. VM XXX
2. VM peach rooibos


----------



## blujeenz (24/2/16)

Paulie's Guava


----------



## Wyvern (24/2/16)

1. Berry Blaze - Vm
2. Belly Rub - Weiner Vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (24/2/16)

Vapor Mountain-XXX
Wiener Vape Co- Fetch
E-liquid Project-Pearing Melon Dew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sterling Vape (24/2/16)

Paulies - Guava


----------



## Yiannaki (24/2/16)

MMM - Dragon Juice


----------



## Schnappie (24/2/16)

Paulies Guava
MMM Lime Party
Wiener vape Fetch

(Xxx would be there im sure but havent tried it yet)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/2/16)

MMM Lime Party


----------



## mildly.inked (24/2/16)

MMM - Lime Party
MMM - Dragon juice
Craft - Melon on the Rocks


----------



## ShaneW (24/2/16)

Rock-A-Fella Pineapple Express
NCV burst
Complex chaos heavenly peaches


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/2/16)

1. Wiener Vape Co - Fetch
2. Paulie's E-Liquid - Guava
3. Vape Elixir - Pink Spot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw (24/2/16)

Wiener vape- Fetch
NCV- Burst

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (24/2/16)

Weiner Vape Co. Fetch
Mikes Mega Mixes Budget Banana
Mikes Mega Mixes Lime Party

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/2/16)

Paulies - *Lemon Ice Tea*
ELP - *Pearing Melon Dew*
Paulies - *Pear*


----------



## KB_314 (24/2/16)

MMM Budget Banana


----------



## Kamiel (24/2/16)

1. Wiener Vape Co Fetch: For its absolute accuracy
2. NCV Burst: Right in the childhood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (24/2/16)

MMM - Lime Party
MMM - Budget Banana
NCV - Burst


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/2/16)

Creamy Lemon Biscuits
Blends Citruis Sorbet
MMM Berry Nade


----------



## NewOobY (25/2/16)

Orion - Moonlight


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (25/2/16)

Orion - *Moonlight*
MMM - *Berrynade*
MMM - *Lime Party*


----------



## Stefan (25/2/16)

Fog machine faerie juice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henx (25/2/16)

Wiener Vape Co- Fetch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flash696 (25/2/16)

Northern Craft Vapes: Burst
Northern Craft Vapes RIPPLE


----------



## DoubleD (25/2/16)

1. VM XXX


----------



## Ollie (25/2/16)

1) Paulie's Guava


----------



## jguile415 (25/2/16)

1. Paulie's Guava
2. Vapeking's Creamy Mango


----------



## Michael the Vapor (25/2/16)

Mike's Mega Mixes - Berry Nade
NCV - Burst


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OreO (26/2/16)

Lime party - MMM
burst - NCV

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide (29/2/16)

Nom Du Plume # 6 - Mixed Berry Yoghurt
Nom Du Plume # 9 - Strawberry Gelato


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash (29/2/16)

ELP - Pearing Melon Dew
NCV - Burst
Paulies - Guava

All so good


----------



## Attie (3/3/16)

Paulie's Guava
Orion Milyway


----------



## Rebel (3/3/16)

Paulies -Guava


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/3/16)

Smackaroon by Mr Hardwicks. It fits the bakery section too but it really is a GREAT take on a fruit based juice. Creative. Satisfying. Overall outstanding.


----------



## Scorpion_8900 (4/3/16)

XXX- Vapour Mountain


----------



## MorneW (5/3/16)

Paulies - Guava


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

Nominations close at 24:00 on Wednesday, 16 March 2016.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sterling Vape (14/3/16)

Lungbrewery - Pangalactic Gargle Blaster


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

Paulie's *Guava*
Vapour Mountain *XXX*
Vapour Mountain *Strawberry*


----------



## Rooigevaar (16/3/16)

Paulies - Guava


----------



## Jonogeni (16/3/16)

FETCH - BY WIENER VAPE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (16/3/16)

*XXX *by Vapour Mountain
*Guava *by Paulie
*StrawB *by NCV


----------



## BuzzGlo (16/3/16)

Skyblue - ambrosia
vm - xxx 
paulies - gauva


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/3/16)

MMM - Berry Nade
MMM - Lime Party
Paulies - Guava


----------



## boris32 (10/4/16)

Jose-e-liqz juicy peachez 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (10/4/16)

boris32 said:


> Jose-e-liqz juicy peachez
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @boris32 
Nominations have closed
We are now into the voting stage

Go here and vote for the top juices in the polls at the top of the various threads
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/top_liquid/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

